# How to set up an FTP server

## jprb85

I am going to set up an FTP server that I basically want to be a file storage website/server where I can store lots of my personal files from anywhere in the world. I am going to use www.dyndyn.org to get a free domain name, but I need to know the steps in order to achieve it. I have already upgraded my router with the latest firmware, and know that it can do port forwarding. I would greatly appreciate if you could walk me through the steps about how to set up an FTP server to be an online website/ server. 

Thanks 

 :Cool: 

----------

## Vitaliy

Check out http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ProFTPD

----------

## jonnevers

The kind is dead (FTP and it's cleartext passwords).

Long live the king (the SFTP protocol)

This is in the wrong place, should be in the networking forum.

----------

## Coelacanth

 *jonnevers wrote:*   

> The kind is dead (FTP and it's cleartext passwords).
> 
> Long live the king (the SFTP protocol)
> 
> This is in the wrong place, should be in the networking forum.

 

Definitely, unless it's supposed to be an anonymous FTP server, SFTP is a better choice.

----------

## desultory

 *jonnevers wrote:*   

> This is in the wrong place, should be in the networking forum.

  Agreed.

Moved from Documentation, Tips & Tricks to Networking & Security.

----------

## InAt!QuE

Dunno but somehow I prefer vsftpd.

Easy to use/install and is also secure.

----------

## nobspangle

+ for sftp,

For what you want to do this is far easier to setup, chances are you already have it working.

All you need is sshd running on your system, then just forward port 22 from your router to the linux box. On the client end you can use sftp from a terminal or on windows you can use winscp.

----------

## jonnevers

 *InAt!QuE wrote:*   

> Dunno but somehow I prefer vsftpd.
> 
> Easy to use/install and is also secure.

 

easier to install then it being part of the base default system?

and any ftp server is nowhere near as secure as the sshd daemon exposing the SFTP protocol.

----------

